# XML parsen - Element mit Werten



## zipflhuber (14. Feb 2011)

moinsens,

ich habe ein problem beim parsen von einem dokument. das xml sieht so aus:
[XML]
<item AVAILABLE="14720" dataType="int" label="Number of occupied" stringID="MAP_OCCUPIED value="37">
          <item AVAILABLE="8640" dataType="int" stringID="NUM_SLICEY" value="37"/>
          <item AVAILABLE="6080" dataType="int" stringID="NUM_SLICEX" value="0"/>
        </item>
[/XML]

wie greife ich denn, bspw. mit DOM, auf die Werte nach item zu? In Beispielen sehe ich immer nur, wie danach gepatternmatcht wird, aber nicht, wie man auf den Text darin zugreifen kann.
Ausgabe sollte sein wie:
Occupied = 37 - SliceY = 37, SliceX = 0. Wie komme ich also an die Werte ran? 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## timbeau (14. Feb 2011)

String attrValue = element.getAttribute("attrName");

Attr attribute = element.getAttributeNode("attrName");


----------



## Wildcard (14. Feb 2011)

Oft bietet es sich übrigens an nicht direkt zu parsen, sondern mit XML Binding zu arbeiten um die XML direkt in einen Objektgraph zu überführen.
Standardwerkzeuge dafür sind zB EMF und Jaxb


----------

